# Tree



## Farm*Tough' (Oct 17, 2006)

Could someone identify this tree for me?umpkin2:


----------



## Adkpk (Oct 17, 2006)

It looks like it was pruned like an apple. I say apple.


----------



## begleytree (Oct 17, 2006)

Mulberry. 
-Ralph


----------



## begleytree (Oct 17, 2006)

if u look close, you'll see some of the leaves are single lobes too
morus alba


----------



## Gearhead1 (Oct 18, 2006)

Ralph is right; its a mulberry, and not in such good shape either. My advice is to cut it right out, since you are in the process of land clearing.


----------



## Farm*Tough' (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks for the replies,   but this tree doesnt produce any fruit.


----------



## Farm*Tough' (Oct 18, 2006)

*cut it out*



Gearhead1 said:


> Ralph is right; its a mulberry, and not in such good shape either. My advice is to cut it right out, since you are in the process of land clearing.


Why? Whats wrong with it?


----------



## Farm*Tough' (Oct 18, 2006)

*mulberry*

Thanks everyone. 


begleytree said:


> Mulberry.
> -Ralph


----------



## begleytree (Oct 18, 2006)

Farm*Tough' said:


> Why? Whats wrong with it?



It's a normal condition of mulberries that the limbs flatten out during growth. this tree is small and already the limbs are flat, and drooping downward.
What the poster is trying to say is that with the limbs already flexed downward, and the bad limb leaking down the trunk, perhaps if you are clearing the area, maybe you want to go ahead and remove this as well.
Soon you won't be able to walk around it/under it. it'll be touching the ground.

Mulberries do produce fruit. think of a blackberry, they look pretty close to that. 
If the tree is out of the way, by all means, leave it be. If its in an area you will be using, you may want to consider removing it. they do get big, droop, and are quite thick in the crown. dead wood tends to hang in the tree as opposed to falling out.
-Ralph


----------



## Farm*Tough' (Oct 18, 2006)

begleytree said:


> It's a normal condition of mulberries that the limbs flatten out during growth. this tree is small and already the limbs are flat, and drooping downward.
> What the poster is trying to say is that with the limbs already flexed downward, and the bad limb leaking down the trunk, perhaps if you are clearing the area, maybe you want to go ahead and remove this as well.
> Soon you won't be able to walk around it/under it. it'll be touching the ground.
> 
> ...


Your pretty knowledgable...Thank you...yes the tree is currently out of the way and bothering nothing at this time. I was just curious. You are right,not a tree one can walk under. I have cut some dead off. I havent been able to access the tree until just recently. I think it had alot of vines growing through it on the one side i havent got to yet,


----------



## Farm*Tough' (Nov 18, 2006)

Can someone please identify this ol' tree for me?


----------



## 1953greg (Nov 18, 2006)

which state its in would help


----------



## Farm*Tough' (Nov 18, 2006)

Oh.


----------



## 1953greg (Nov 19, 2006)

looks like some standing water nearby. my vote is black willow or silver maple.


----------



## AbTeK (Dec 3, 2006)

Farm*Tough' said:


> Could someone identify this tree for me?umpkin2:



maybe a broussonetia papyfera. are there some shoots around ?


----------



## Farm*Tough' (Apr 10, 2007)

*Crabapple tree*

Can anyone tell me what type of crabapple tree this is?

What kind of recipes exist for its 2-21/2 diameter apple?


----------



## begleytree (Apr 10, 2007)

farm tough, you wouldnt have bought an old farm somewhere is southern ohio would you?

It's hard to tell really. could be an old scrub apple that came up, a good tree someone planted that needs attention and trimming to bring out a good crop, or anything in between. granny had a few old apple trees around her house that at best made 2-2 1/2 inch apples. made some delicious apple butter and fried apples. of course, a few bushels in the celler to dry out and keep until you eat one in winter is a wonderful treat as well. fruit salad, apple pies. usually the smaller apples seem to taste better when cooked, and are a bit on the sour side when just eaten off the tree/ground.
I have a bunch of volunteer apple trees here that produce a million 1 inch hard nubs. good for deer/wildlife, and breaking your ankle on. not much else though.
-Ralph


----------



## Farm*Tough' (Apr 10, 2007)

Scrub apple..whats that????


----------



## Farm*Tough' (Apr 10, 2007)

Notice the spring that flows out the bottom of the tree..this old farmland is located in Eastern Ohio..


----------



## Sprig (Apr 10, 2007)

Begleytree has it right! Neglected trees that overfoliage and get outta hand produce fruit that is smaller and often woodier. A good prune-back during its dormant season might bring you some nice,sweet, heritage surprises in the future. I have one I am going to post on soon that has been neglected for at least 30yrs but has to be at least 50yrs old. On my old property there were a couple of relatively small mystery trees (60+yrs old), producing nothing, that I cut back, and low-and behold, a few years later one turned out to be a pale 'translucent' (sorry never did find out the variety but it was very old) apples, some of the best pies I've ever eaten! Quite amazing what a bit of careful pruning, some fertilizer, and tlc can do! Have fun and you may have something to eat with relish and pride! 



Serge


----------



## youknowwho (Apr 17, 2007)

The first tree in a APPLE not a mulbery.

The second tree is a willow.


----------



## Farm*Tough' (May 13, 2007)

Can anyone tell me what kind of tree this is?


----------



## polingspig (May 13, 2007)

Farm Tough, Just take a picture of every tree on your property. Someone will provide you with a list of names for the trees. It will save time.


----------



## begleytree (May 13, 2007)

silver maple
aka water maple
-Ralph


----------



## Farm*Tough' (May 16, 2007)

polingspig said:


> Farm Tough, Just take a picture of every tree on your property. Someone will provide you with a list of names for the trees. It will save time.



How about I just do whatever procedure a feel like..Thanks


----------



## Farm*Tough' (May 16, 2007)

polingspig said:


> Farm Tough, Just take a picture of every tree on your property. Someone will provide you with a list of names for the trees. It will save time.





begleytree said:


> silver maple
> aka water maple
> -Ralph


No.


----------



## rbtree (May 16, 2007)

Ummm, then what do you think it is? The leaf is exactly the same as silver maple, as is the leggy branching pattern.

How bout this one?:


----------



## kevinj (May 16, 2007)

That looks like jap. maple.
(reffering to rbtrees pic)


----------



## begleytree (May 16, 2007)

Farm*Tough' said:


> No.



huh? what do you mean no? the pic you posted is a silver maple farm tough.
have I been wrong on any of your ID questions yet?
keep posting them, we'll keep answering them. but to come onto a site full of tree experts with a tree ID question and then disbelieve the answers is rude imo.


rbtree said:


> Ummm, then what do you think it is? The leaf is exactly the same as silver maple, as is the leggy branching pattern.


yup!
-Ralph


----------



## kevinj (May 16, 2007)

begleytree said:


> huh? what do you mean no? the pic you posted is a silver maple farm tough.
> have I been wrong on any of your ID questions yet?
> keep posting them, we'll keep answering them. but to come onto a site full of tree experts with a tree ID question and then disbelieve the answers is rude imo.
> 
> ...



I agree.
And I also agree with Ralphs answer.
Acer saccharinium Linnaeus.
Silver maple.

Trees with deeply cut leaves are often planted,
such as cut leafed maple and Wier's maple. The name 
A. saccharinium ' Laciniatum' ( or Wieri) is generally applied to those cut-leafed forms. Their leaves sre variable, but deeply cleft with the lobes much dissected.


----------



## Farm*Tough' (May 16, 2007)

No/ referred to taking pics of every tree as suggested by another in this forum....


----------



## begleytree (May 16, 2007)

Farm*Tough' said:


> No/ referred to taking pics of every tree as suggested by another in this forum....



O. nevermind then. feel free to post a pic of every tree. its cool with me. we all like a trivia game anyway and different areas of the country have diff trees too. gives us a chance to see uncommon stuff
-Ralph


----------



## Farm*Tough' (May 16, 2007)

Taking picture of every tree would be like trying every product seen on an advertisement


----------



## Farm*Tough' (May 16, 2007)

Are you suggesting my pics could be identified by a child?


----------



## begleytree (May 16, 2007)

Farm*Tough' said:


> Are you suggesting my pics could be identified by a child?



where'd that come from?


----------



## Farm*Tough' (May 16, 2007)

begleytree said:


> where'd that come from?



just kidding.


----------



## polingspig (May 17, 2007)

I apologize FarmTough. I didn't know this was a trivia thing. I just thought you would get all of your answers faster if you posted a pick of every tree you didn't know. The trivia aspect changes the whole dynamic for me.


----------



## Farm*Tough' (May 17, 2007)

polingspig said:


> I apologize FarmTough. I didn't know this was a trivia thing. I just thought you would get all of your answers faster if you posted a pick of every tree you didn't know. The trivia aspect changes the whole dynamic for me.



I could probably look this stuff up in a book and identify the trees in question, which I will do from now on but it is interesting to read peoples comments. I really only became interested knowing what a particular tree is instead of just saying I have trees....when we bought the ol' farm. As far as ppls making it trivia....havent a clue.Peace Out.


----------



## Dixie1 (May 17, 2007)

to me the tree in post #13 is an Osage orange, Maclura pomifera

http://www.fw.vt.edu/DENDRO/DENDROLOGY/syllabus/factsheet.cfm?ID=57

does it have thorns?


----------

